

Friend of Bradley Manning Drops Lawsuit Against Feds Over Seized Laptop - Anechoic
http://www.wired.com/threatlevel/2013/05/lawsuit_dropped/

======
Anechoic
Note to mods: this is my second submission in and hour - I'm not someone that
normally submits a lot of links, but I just saw this in the sidebar of the
other article I submitted and thought it would be interesting to the board.

